# GSG 522 SD Great gun! Minor adjustments made



## davidpsc (Nov 2, 2011)

I bought a ATI GSG 522 SD about a month ago, and I LOVE IT! Its shoots like a dream, very very smooth, and kicks less than my sons red ryder bb gun!  

The feel is great with it, weighs more than your typical .22, but not a heavy carrying gun (Note the low recoil effect). The barrel faux supressor screws off for cleaning and looks great on the gun, also adding a little weight. 

The problem that I'm having is that it seems to misfire a few times or rather double or triple taps the bullets and then hangs a bullet in the carrier. I've read that this is an issue with this gun and the issue remains that after about 500 rounds the gun should be taken apart and all screws should be tightened. I've only read one time that the barrel screw that goes to the receiver is the issue, not for sure on this though. I'll do this procedure this weekend and let everyone know and also I'll take some photos of the process. 

Don't get me wrong, this is a wonderful gun, but you need to break it in good with cleaning and tightening things up.


----------

